# Anyone know what this is?



## Trimeresurus (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone know if this is real or what it's called?


----------



## eipper (Aug 12, 2012)

[h=1]Madagascan leaf nosed snake female [/h]


----------



## Umbral (Aug 12, 2012)

Inb4 keel back call.


----------



## yeahbutno (Aug 12, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Inb4 keel back call.


Defiently a keel back with a leaf on its nose

- ybn


----------



## CheekySod (Aug 12, 2012)

they look unreal Madagascar Leaf-Nosed Snake - YouTube


----------



## Trimeresurus (Aug 12, 2012)

eipper said:


> [h=1]Madagascan leaf nosed snake female [/h]



Thanks for that mate.


----------



## Gruni (Aug 12, 2012)

eipper said:


> [h=1]Madagascan leaf nosed snake female [/h]



Got me curious with that but this is all I could find as far as image and Google search goes and this is apparently a female... I also found a leaf nosed viper but it just had two small 'feathers' at each nostril maybe 3mm wide and about 8 or so long.


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 12, 2012)

Festival of Wildlife - Expert Blog - Hilary Bradt

There's the original entry - she puts it down as the 'twig mimic snake' - Langaha alluaudi. There's one other picture and a composite sketch when you google image search the scientific name.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Aug 12, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Festival of Wildlife - Expert Blog - Hilary Bradt
> 
> There's the original entry - she puts it down as the 'twig mimic snake' - Langaha alluaudi. There's one other picture and a composite sketch when you google image search the scientific name.



That's more like it. Cheers


----------

